# Erste Schritte zum 2D Artist?



## Paykoman (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe ein kleines Entwicklerteam bestehend aus 3D Artisten und Programmierern, leider fehlt uns der 2D Artist, also dachte ich mir ich könnte mich dort ja einmal hinter klemmen und schauen wie das so geht und fleissig lernen.

Was ich genau machen will ist Grafiken zeichnen oder wie mein 3D Artist so schön sagt "malen". Als Beispiel, zb. ein Strand mit Meerblick auf dem ein Schiffchen auf einer Insel zu steuert. Das ganze könnte man natürlich auch in 3D machen ist als Webseitendesign aber eher ungeeignet. Also würde ich es gerne erlernen solche Grafiken zu erstellen.

Ich möchte hier bite nicht darüber reden ob sowas Sinvoll ist und wie man sowas machen könnte, ich möchte gerne wissen wie und wo man anfängt, welche Programme usw.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir da erste anlaufpunkte geben könntet wo die Grundlagen erklärt werden, was man dazu benötigt und ein paar Tutorials zum lernen.

MFG: Paykoman


----------



## smileyml (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo lieber Nutzter,

die Grundlage des guten Zeichnens/Malens am Rechner sind gute Fähigkeiten im Malen mit Stift und Papier. Da zählen dann solch Sachen wie Talent und Übung und natürlich auch immer Kreativität.

Als Software bieten sich auf der einen Seite pixelorientierte Programme wie Photoshop oder Gimp und auf der anderen Seite vektorenbasierende Programme wie Illustrator bzw. Inkscape an. Man zwar sagen das es Geschmackssache ist, welches man nutzt, ich denke aber eher, dass das Ziel das Mittel bestimmt - also die Optik des Ergebnisses. Mitunter ist da auch eine Kombination sinnvoll.

Ich denke, dass pixelorientierte Programme dem Malen mit dem Stift nähern liegen und daher anfänglich auch eher zu empfehlen sind. Als Medium in der Hand sollte man sich zwischen Maus/Trackball oder Grafiktablett entscheiden. Letztres kann bis zu einem Ciniq reichen, wo du dann direkt auf einen Monitor zeichnest. Da denke ich das die Häufigkeit des Nutzens und letztlich auch der Preis das Mittel mitbestimmt.

Tutorials zum Umgang mit z.B. Photoshop findest du auch hier im Forum. Genaue Tutorials sind dann vom gewollten Stil abhängig.

Grüße Marco


----------

